# Best Ammunition....



## LAPD - Pep Streebeck (Nov 5, 2009)

What are the top 5 Ammo brands? Regardless of price.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Feb 7, 2010)

Winchester
Remington
Cor-Bon
Blazer
Black Hills


At least through my guns. You guns may be different.


----------



## Poink88 (Feb 11, 2010)

BowhuntnHoosier said:


> Winchester
> Remington
> Cor-Bon
> Blazer
> ...


Federal didn't make the cut?


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Feb 7, 2010)

Poink88 said:


> Federal didn't make the cut?


Not what Federal I have shot.


----------



## slave2theaxe (Mar 5, 2010)

Poink88 said:


> Federal didn't make the cut?


I would add Speer to the list as well


----------

